# Moyu DianMa cube



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Saw this on HKNowStore.

Looks like a Weilong-Zhanchi hybrid IMO

And the pieces aren't proportional


----------



## typeman5 (Mar 14, 2014)

This looks Interesting, but weird.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gans KO.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

I was considering buying this or not. I saw the circular center and decided not to. Let's hope that Gans didn't start a trend.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2014)

NoobyCuber said:


> I was considering buying this or not. I saw the circular center and decided not to. Let's hope that Gans didn't start a trend.



look carefully, the center isnt exactly circular. More of the shape of the YJ cube's centers.


----------



## Mario22 (Mar 14, 2014)

To me it's very similar to the zhanchi but it's weird too.


----------



## kubisto (Mar 14, 2014)

The stickers make the center look more circular than it actually is. It's quite odd how the edges are bigger than the center.


----------



## manqiuw (Mar 14, 2014)

NoobyCuber said:


> I was considering buying this or not. I saw the circular center and decided not to. Let's hope that Gans didn't start a trend.


The sticker was a circle, not the centre piece


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 14, 2014)

Any review?
Also, I saw a WAY cheaper( and I think better) place to buy it other than HKNOWSTORE:- cubezz.com. That site is amazing.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2014)

I ordered mine from Lightake yesterday. Same price as Cubezz. Can't find any reviews anywhere.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 14, 2014)

Interested in knowing the performance of this cube.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 14, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Gans KO.


Because of the circular sticker? Everything else is different.


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks a lot like a zhanchi.. With weilong corners.

This could actually be really good


----------



## NoobyCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

Just ordered one of these. Due to the circlular center stickers, I may end up restickering a cube for the first time. Excited nonetheless.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes LighTake is the same as cubezz. When you click on YJ MOYU DIANMA then you can go down and see the mechanism on LighTake. Does LighTake have free int'l shipping like cubezz?


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 15, 2014)

My average is around 30 with my horrible zhanchi. Would you recommend this?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 15, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> My average is around 30 with my horrible zhanchi. Would you recommend this?



Even with a terrible zhanchi, your times will not be much more than a second or two faster if you get a Moyu cube. Still, get it if you want, but there isn't really a need.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mechanism pics.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 15, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Even with a terrible zhanchi, your times will not be much more than a second or two faster if you get a Moyu cube. Still, get it if you want, but there isn't really a need.



I may not get much quicker, but is this cube got good cutting? My Zhnchi cannot even cut 1 cubie, after tensioning it a 100 times and it pops like MAD.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think I should get a fangshi v2 then.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2014)

Lightake has free shipping, use coupon LTPARADOX to get a big discount


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope that this isn't just another one of YJ's scheme to make money like the Sulong or the Chilong


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> I may not get much quicker, but is this cube got good cutting? My Zhnchi cannot even cut 1 cubie, after tensioning it a 100 times and it pops like MAD.



Try tensioning your zhanchi this way then.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> I think I should get a fangshi v2 then.



If Soren333's video doesn't work, i recommend a Weilong, it will almost NEVER pop even with really loose tensions, but it still has as good of corner cutting as a Zhanchi and way faster turning.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> If Soren333's video doesn't work, i recommend a Weilong, it will almost NEVER pop even with really loose tensions, but it still has as good of corner cutting as a Zhanchi and way faster turning.



Unless you don't do extreme corner cutting, then it will never pop. I've had the problem with corner twists every 20 solves or so.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

I assume you are talking about the Weilong. I have only had it for about a week, probably done 300 solves but i haven't had a pop at all, i have even tried to pop it, and i think i literally would break the cube before i could pop it, so i stopped. I have pretty tight tensions, but i can't take an edge out at all. I have to loosen a side to take the cube apart.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> I hope that this isn't just another one of YJ's scheme to make money like the Sulong or the Chilong



Every single cube any cubing company releases is designed to make money. If they didn't make money you wouldn't have any nice cubes


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I assume you are talking about the Weilong. I have only had it for about a week, probably done 300 solves but i haven't had a pop at all, i have even tried to pop it, and i think i literally would break the cube before i could pop it, so i stopped. I have pretty tight tensions, but i can't take an edge out at all. I have to loosen a side to take the cube apart.



I guess even though we have the same cube, each cube on their own are inherently different. Or perhaps it's probably because we tensioned and lubed it differently. I lubed the core the usual way, and lubed the pieces just a tiny bit. And mine is on medium tensions imo.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, every cube is different. I haven't even bothered to lube mine yet. My tensions are a full spin tighter than the stock tensions.


----------



## kubisto (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like a nice cube. It's odd that the edges are wider than the centers, though.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like a Fangshi Baijae ? Did they copy Baijae mechanism and Gans outer structure..
Weird. Ordered mine from Lightake. Lets see how it is


----------



## aHappyAsian (Mar 15, 2014)

I highly doubt its the cubes fault, I will admit that there are always duds but the zhanchi is a really good cube. Instead of getting a new cube adjust your turning style. Try practicing on a really lubed rubiks brand that will get your turning really precise


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

Like aHappyAsian said, or you could tighten your tensions a lot to get your turning style better.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 16, 2014)

looks like it could be amazing or crap. i love and use the WeiLong as my main.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks weird, but I wouldn't mind testing it...


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for your advice. Yet, I really hate my DaYan Zhanchi. I disassembled it, cleaned all pieces ( even spring&washer) used Crazybad's tutorial to re-assemble it and now it is terrible. Can't cut 1 cubie, I used Cyoubx's tutorial and even camcuber's but it just failed. not only that, it pops 1/2 of my solves. I really need a new cube. I'm going for a fangshi v2 'coz its cheap at cubezz, and (i think) a WeiLong is too fast for me. 31.01 sec avg.

Anyway, any review on the DianMa? Looks really great. Check out my mechanism pics i posted earlier.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 17, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> I highly doubt its the cubes fault, I will admit that there are always duds but the zhanchi is a really good cube.


I guess mine's a dud. Even before disassembly, it couldn't cut 45 and locked up a lot. The screws kept unscrewing.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 17, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> Try practicing on a really lubed rubiks brand that will get your turning really precise


I do that. average 35.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Like aHappyAsian said, or you could tighten your tensions a lot to get your turning style better.


My tensions tight? my turning style fits my zhanchi, just it pops, locks up and cant cut


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 17, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Try tensioning your zhanchi this way then.


Umm... That is the tutorial i used. it always failed, maybe 1 side could do 45, the rest were bad. My cube was a dud, i think. Thanks anyway


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 17, 2014)

dianma is cheap compared to other moyu cubes. is it moyu or yj?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Mar 17, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> My average is around 30 with my horrible zhanchi. Would you recommend this?



well is there any reason your zhanchi is horrible other than the setup? like no lube/ too much lube, bad tension? cause your moyu wont be much better after awhile if you do the same to it that you did to your zhanchi so yeah.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Mar 17, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> thanks for your advice. Yet, I really hate my DaYan Zhanchi. I disassembled it, cleaned all pieces ( even spring&washer) used Crazybad's tutorial to re-assemble it and now it is terrible. Can't cut 1 cubie, I used Cyoubx's tutorial and even camcuber's but it just failed. not only that, it pops 1/2 of my solves. I really need a new cube. I'm going for a fangshi v2 'coz its cheap at cubezz, and (i think) a WeiLong is too fast for me. 31.01 sec avg.
> 
> Anyway, any review on the DianMa? Looks really great. Check out my mechanism pics i posted earlier.



oh sorry i didnt see this, i dont know whats wrong with it then but it pretty much has to be the setup or its not a zhanchi where did you order it?


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 18, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> oh sorry i didnt see this, i dont know whats wrong with it then but it pretty much has to be the setup or its not a zhanchi where did you order it?



PUZL, from Amazon UK. The box was a zhanchi box. The cube had the dayan mechanism and the logo. It could cut line-line out of the box


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 18, 2014)

I personally think your zhanchi was a defect as that happened to my friends too.

As for the Dianna I'm just hoping that it's good, unlike the sulong or chilong


----------



## kcl (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm willing to bet you're just setting it up wrong. If you pay shipping to me I'll tension it, lube it, and send it back.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Mar 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm willing to bet you're just setting it up wrong. If you pay shipping to me I'll tension it, lube it, and send it back.



Oh yeah? If it's shipped to ME, I'll tension it, lube it and not send it back.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 18, 2014)

This cube looks very interesting; especially the inproportionality of the pieces and the circular(ish) center pieces. I wonder if the center piece could twist in its place...


----------



## kcl (Mar 18, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Oh yeah? If it's shipped to ME, I'll tension it, lube it and not send it back.



Hahaha if he pays shipping for both ways it will be sent back.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone got this cube yet?


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Saw an unboxing cubeorcubes


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll have a look tonight. Thanks.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, first unboxing from CubeOrCubes. Looks like a nice cube.


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 22, 2014)

Which cube do you is better? This or the weilong ? I'm just wondering since I'm going to buy one of them.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Has anyone got this cube yet?



CubeOrCubes did an unboxing of it and first impressions.

I pre ordered one from the cubicle, and I'm sure many others did too.


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cubezz is on sale! DianMa is only $6.75! BUY!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I ordered one from the Cubicle during the sale.
When it arrives, I may do an unboxing... I don't know.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 25, 2014)

I ordered mine the day after another cubes order that arrived yesterday. Fingers crossed it will arrive today.


----------



## piyushp761 (Mar 25, 2014)

I just ordered one from lightake! Once i get it i will do an unboxing and a review video of it!


----------



## ColeTen99 (Mar 25, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> I personally think your zhanchi was a defect as that happened to my friends too.
> 
> As for the Dianna I'm just hoping that it's good, unlike the sulong or chilong



The Chilong is a very good cube, its my main and I average 21 seconds on it. Any other cubes i average 25-30


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 25, 2014)

Probably every cube (maybe except the RC) will be good to someone with sup 20 times


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2014)

This cube is a non-starter for me, I'm afraid. Many of my PLLs are <RUD> and the narrow slices on this cube mean that there's not enough room for my thumb to grip FL without obstructing the U and D moves. My thumb has to be positioned exactly right and even then the U and D faces scrape against it, disrupting the flow of the algs. 

Actually I might prefer a cube with slices wider than outer faces - does such a cube exist?


----------



## Baku (Mar 27, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Actually I might prefer a cube with slices wider than outer faces - does such a cube exist?



This


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2014)

Baku said:


> This


Is there one that's not expensive, a speedcube and comp legal?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Is there one that's not expensive, a speedcube and comp legal?



54.6 Shuang Ren? Alpha CC?


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 54.6 Shuang Ren? Alpha CC?


Thanks, I'll give the CC a try.


----------



## Cubiquitous (Mar 28, 2014)

I just got mine in from thecubicle.us. After lubing and reassembling with uneven tensions, it cut 45 degrees on every side. So I figured I would try to tension it to corner cut as far as possible, which turned out to be about where the corner was at the edge of the center piece when looking at it straight on. Not bad at all, but keep in mind that the center piece is not as wide as on most cubes.

This cube feels interesting. I think it has something to do with the mass being concentrated in the corner pieces, or maybe it is just the size, not sure. My fingers are not skinny, and I don't have a problem with the thinner edge pieces. That being said, it is still something to get used to.

I like this cube a lot. Definitely worth buying, especially for the price. Although I have only had this cube for a couple of hours, since someone asked before, I would recommend ZanChi and WeiLong before buying this cube. But definitely get DianMa too.


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 54.6 Shuang Ren? Alpha CC?


The slices are still quite small on the ShuangRen. Are they bigger than 19mm on an Alpha CC? I see they're available on theCubicle.us, so I might get one if there is a big enough difference. although I couldn't see much on their images.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 5, 2014)

I read herehttp://http://www.ebay.in/itm/MoYu-DianMa-White-Upgraded-version-WeiLong-60-degree-corner-cutting-/201067097223?pt=IN_Toys_Games_School_Stuff&hash=item2ed0886c87 that it corner cuts 60 degrees. Sounds Insane!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 5, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> This cube is a non-starter for me, I'm afraid. Many of my PLLs are <RUD> and the narrow slices on this cube mean that there's not enough room for my thumb to grip FL without obstructing the U and D moves. My thumb has to be positioned exactly right and even then the U and D faces scrape against it, disrupting the flow of the algs.
> 
> Actually I might prefer a cube with slices wider than outer faces - does such a cube exist?



Come on Mark, it is a cheap cube. You should try it  I had a 23.xx ao100 on it. A few 16.xx singles. It is a great cube. I still prefer my Weilong v2 as my main though..


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 5, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Come on Mark, it is a cheap cube. You should try it  I had a 23.xx ao100 on it. A few 16.xx singles. It is a great cube. I still prefer my Weilong v2 as my main though..


Yeah I have one - the above is my review . It's not a bad cube - it just doesn't suit my style. My <RUD> PLLs are a mess on it.


----------



## rj (Apr 6, 2014)

Hmmm. Looks nice. I'm faithful to my weilong, though.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Apr 6, 2014)

I just received mine today. I'm liking it so far, but it's not as fast as my Weilong.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Got mine a few days ago, and loosened it a little. Did an average of 5: 15.26, 21,41, 19.24, 19.34, 13.45 Avg: 17.95

Anyway, it feels really weird and different from other cubes. The thin slices don't bother me since I don't really do R U D that well anyway.

Overall I like this cube but I am afraid to lubricate it because I seem to ruin every cube I lube.


----------



## tomzeng (Apr 6, 2014)

I got one of these and while trying to corner cut one of the corner stocks broke.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 6, 2014)

strakerak said:


>


Oh my god. You made my day


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 7, 2014)

strakerak said:


>



10/10, hilarious.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2014)

strakerak said:


>



That was good.

And here's MoYu's production facility:


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't be. All the cubes are hand assembled. ( I think )


----------



## Chree (Apr 7, 2014)

It was pretty bad out of the box. I loosened it a bit and threw some maru in and sat down to do some solves. It's fast and stable, cuts past 45. The rounded stickers take a little getting used to, but after an Ao100, recognition sets in and isn't a problem. Got a new PB single of 12.78 (beating 12.84) during that session... but other than that, I think this cube falls flat.

With so many amazing cubes out lately, the only thing that distinguishes the DianMa are its flaws.

The oversized outer layers are initially fun to work with, but I quickly realized that it betrayed my finger tricks and muscle memory. Many times my algs were foiled by my fingers getting in each other's way. Even normal not-at-all-tricky algs like T J and Y perms were messed up this way.

This confused muscle memory resulted in more issues because the DianMa is only too eager to reverse corner cut. During many of these normally easy algs and certain RUF OLLs, my execution would be interrupted by a move cutting the wrong direction. Obvioulsy this is more a problem with the cuber than it is with the cube... but it's simply not an issue that I have on cubes with normal dimensions.

Everyone has already mentioned it, so I will only agree that M slices, S slices, RUD algs (A perm, E perm, Chameleon, Bowtie, G perms R perms...) are all hindered by the thinner slice layers. The smaller targer areas for inner slices, and less clearance for my fat thumb on RUD algs. These are the big reasons this cube can not be my main.

For how cheap the cube is, I don't regret buying it. I'm happy I had a chance to try it out, but it will never be my main. I will not abide by a cube that makes A Perms a chore. It was a very interested experiment, however. I think that if Moyu took this design and re-widened the center layers, it'd be perfectly fine. Although then it would simply resemble the Chilong or the Sulong a little too much.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally got mine last night. I like how it turns and got some decent times but that narrow center will take some getting used to. I don't use many M slices as I hate them so that's not really an issue. I'll give it a week as my main and see how it goes.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 9, 2014)

I read somewhere that the DianMa can corner cut 45 degrees. Tha sounds insane.. I wonder if its true... Is it better than the Weilong or worse?. How does it compare with the Dayan Zhanchi?


----------



## Soren333 (Apr 9, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I read somewhere that the DianMa can corner cut 45 degrees. Tha sounds insane.. I wonder if its true... Is it better than the Weilong or worse?. How does it compare with the Dayan Zhanchi?



I also hear that a lot of cubes like the fangshi, gans III, weilong, maru cx3 and others can cut 45 degrees too! Bloody crazy right?!!!

From reviews that I've seen, weilong is better than the DianMa


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 9, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> I also hear that a lot of cubes like the fangshi, gans III, weilong, maru cx3 and others can cut 45 degrees too! Bloody crazy right?!!!


Does corner cutting 45 degrees really help anyone solve any faster? Whenever I find myself forcing my cube to cut anywhere near that, it means I've already lost the plot and it's going to be a very crap solve.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2014)

The Dian Ma cuts 50 degrees easily. It is the best corner cutting cube there is. I have had my second Dian Ma come in today. An original color. The stickers look awesome on this one. It solves very good out of the box. But when I solve my other Diam Ma (a black one) which had over 2000 solves on it, that one is so much better. So Dian Ma really need time to break in. I am really in doubt weather or not to make it my main. I get equally good times as on my Weilong V2. It is the M slices that is holding me back. If the wedges where normal sized this cube would be perfect.  I use only M slice for H en Z PLL's. I might consider learning normal algs.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 10, 2014)

The more I solve the better this cube seems to get, I still think it's worse than my FangShi/WeiLong but I am determined to make it better.


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't buy this cube ... probably the worst cube I have tried out of the box!
and the super thin M slices, have super sharp edged on the "inside" .. not all the smart!


----------



## Makarov (Apr 19, 2014)

I really like this cube. All I had to do out of the box was loosen it a little bit. It cuts easily and yet doesn't want to lose it's shape. The smaller middle makes it easier for my hands, the only problem is the sharp edges. Time will tell but I might end up using it more than the weilong. I certainly like it more than the fangshi just because it's more stable.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> The Dian Ma cuts 50 degrees easily. It is the best corner cutting cube there is. I have had my second Dian Ma come in today. An original color. The stickers look awesome on this one. It solves very good out of the box. But when I solve my other Diam Ma (a black one) which had over 2000 solves on it, that one is so much better. So Dian Ma really need time to break in. I am really in doubt weather or not to make it my main. I get equally good times as on my Weilong V2. It is the M slices that is holding me back. If the wedges where normal sized this cube would be perfect.  I use only M slice for H en Z PLL's. I might consider learning normal algs.


The RU Z perm that people use for OH is not bad I timed my self and I get similar times between it and The MU Zperm. Alg is R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R. I don't like the RU H perm as The MU one is so short.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2014)

I really don't mind the thin M slices. My H perms and z perms are not affected much.


----------

